# Strawberry Daiquiri



## Sammyk (Dec 9, 2011)

I did a search but could not find how much one would add per gallon of SP? Did you still add sugar?

What other flavorings have you tried that you like?


----------



## Arne (Dec 10, 2011)

If you are following the recipe, the lemon will probably overpower most of the other things you put in it. Adding a can or two of the strawbery will probably give you a hint of the strawberry taste. I have found by using a bunch of the fininshed wine with the slurry you can give the s.p. a stronger flavor of the origional batch. THis was with a fairly strong berry wine like cherry or currant. Used probably half to 3/4 gal of the wine slurry. I know this is not the answer you wanted, but it is kinda a judgemental thing. I would probably try a couple cans per gal or so, if it needs more, ferment it down, see how it tastes, and you can add some more as a flavor pac. Good lluck with it, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy if you make the original skeeter pee but leave out 1 bottle of lemon, ferment dry, Clear and age a bit. Then back sweeten with 2-4 cans of frozen strawberry daiquiri mix you will get a good flavor.

Like Arne said the lemon could over power the taste as the reason I said leave 1 bottle out when making.

My cran lime skeeter pee is similar except it's 1 bottle lemon, 1 bottle lime, then later add the cans of flavor you shoose. Straw. daiq. does sound real good.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy, I have made the pee many times but have converted it for a 3 1/2 gallon batch. I have 3 gallon better bottles.

I like to add a can or two of frozen juice concentrate. Welchs grape, cran/rasp, up to you. Do this in the begining, using the required amount of lemon juice. Then add your sugar to get the ABV (potential ABV) to the level you would like to achieve.

This adds a bit of a taste difference without taking away from the beauty of a good pee. LOL.

I usually make a pee at about 1.100. This will give you somewhere around 15% potential alchol by volume.


----------



## Arne (Dec 11, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Sammy, I have made the pee many times but have converted it for a 3 1/2 gallon batch. I have 3 gallon better bottles.
> 
> I like to add a can or two of frozen juice concentrate. Welchs grape, cran/rasp, up to you. Do this in the begining, using the required amount of lemon juice. Then add your sugar to get the ABV (potential ABV) to the level you would like to achieve.
> 
> ...



And then we taste it and taste it and taste it and pretty soon the 3 1/2 gal. is only two and then where did it go?? Best start some more, the darn stuff just doesn't last. Lol, Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 11, 2011)

I will probably make another batch next week. I have 2 quarts of slurry in the fridge now. Do you think that is too much for 5-6 gallons from the 4 berry that is now in final fining stage?


----------



## Arne (Dec 12, 2011)

Sammyk said:


> I will probably make another batch next week. I have 2 quarts of slurry in the fridge now. Do you think that is too much for 5-6 gallons from the 4 berry that is now in final fining stage?



You should be fine with that. The more liquid you have in your slurry the more taste that will transfer from the mother wine. I have used up to a gallon or so slurry mainly because there was so much sludge it wouldn't pour thru a strainer so just poured it into the skeeter pee and had to deal with it at the end of the skeeter pee ferment. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 12, 2011)

Arne, did you still pitch other yeast? I did not because on the one batch there was so much activity, I did not think it was needed.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2011)

The slurry contains the yeast from the mother batch. you should not need to pitch any more. Arne.


----------



## Angie (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are looking to do a strawberry sp the lemon compliments it quite nicely. I did one gallon the first time I tried sp and used a large jar of strawberry jam - mixed it with warm water and let it settle out for a couple of days (can't remember but I think I added some k-meta) and used the water with my starting slurry. The gallon would not clear for the longest time but I eventually ended up with a nice strawberry tasting wine. The lemon was not dominant at all. Not sure what flavour your original slurry is but you can use frozen strawberry mix to backsweeten. 

Strawberry is a gooooooodddd flavour!


----------

